# Woher Gewindehülse M8 aus VA oder V2A



## Mr. Sprock (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte meine Rute verlängern.
Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich Gewindehülsen mit M8 Innengewinde aus VA oder V2A bekommen kann? 
Im Baumarkt habe ich derartiges nicht gefunden.
Dort sind lediglich diese Messingdübel mit Innengewinde erhältlich.

MfG


----------



## Pikepauly (1. August 2008)

*AW: Woher Gewindehülse M8 aus VA oder V2A*

Moin!

www.wegertseder.com


----------



## schwedenklausi (1. August 2008)

*AW: Woher Gewindehülse M8 aus VA oder V2A*

Es gibt einen Laden in Oldenburg, da kann man auch nur eine Gewindehülse kaufen.http://www.dasoertliche.de/Themen/Eisenwaren/Oldenburg-(Oldenburg).html

schwedenklausi


----------



## henningcl (1. August 2008)

*AW: Woher Gewindehülse M8 aus VA oder V2A*

Moin


Die bekommst du beim Schraubenhandel aber nicht bei Obi

Grüsse
henning


----------



## fly-martin (1. August 2008)

*AW: Woher Gewindehülse M8 aus VA oder V2A*

Hi

geh mal in einen Sanitärfachhandel - da hab ich sie wegbekommen


----------



## malnixfänger (1. August 2008)

*AW: Woher Gewindehülse M8 aus VA oder V2A*

hallo,

was du meinst nennt sich gewindemuffe und die gibbet in jedem eisenwarenladen! Du solltest jedoch läden die mit o beginnen und mit i enden meiden;-)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. August 2008)

*AW: Woher Gewindehülse M8 aus VA oder V2A*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> ich möchte meine Rute verlängern.


Das Projekt haben viele, preisen viele an!  



> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich Gewindehülsen mit M8 Innengewinde aus VA oder V2A bekommen kann?


Du willst die unten in das Handteil einsetzen?
Ich hatte sowas schon mal probiert, bin aber an der konischen Einpassung ins Grübeln gekommen, in wieweit das auf Dauer hält, nicht die Wandung zerbröselt. |kopfkrat
Ich meine, das sollte besser ein konisch gedrehter Stopfen sein, mit dem dann eingebohrten M8 Innengewinde.


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. August 2008)

*AW: Woher Gewindehülse M8 aus VA oder V2A*

Bei WÜRTH gibbet die auch. 

Haste vlt. so´n Geschäft in der Nähe?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (1. August 2008)

*AW: Woher Gewindehülse M8 aus VA oder V2A*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich meine, das sollte besser ein konisch gedrehter Stopfen sein, mit dem dann eingebohrten M8 Innengewinde.



Das wäre natürlich optimal.

@ Alle:

Vielen Dank für alle Antworten!
Natürlich gibt es hier auch Händler, jedoch meist große, wo man kiloweise abnehmen darf. Dort gibt es die Muffen (danke) auch.
Ich werde es noch mal in einem Sanitärladen versuchen (danke).
Sollte ich da keinen Erfolg haben, oder auf mürrische Gesichter mangels Umsatz stoßen, werde ich mich an einem Bordie wenden, von dem ich eine nette PN bekommen habe. #6


----------



## Blauzahn (1. August 2008)

*AW: Woher Gewindehülse M8 aus VA oder V2A*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> www.wegertseder.com




Wegertseder ist sehr zu empfehlen,
da bin ich Stammkunde, da es bei mir immer was zu schrauben gibt #6
Moderate Preise und eine riesen Auswahl, dazu freundlicher Kontakt und schnelle Lieferung.


----------



## fly-martin (2. August 2008)

*AW: Woher Gewindehülse M8 aus VA oder V2A*

Hi

Konische Einpassun? Muß nicht sein - ich hab das Verfahren beim Kürzen einer Rute fürs BellyBoot verwendet - einfach einkleben mit Epoxi geht auch.

Es hält auch größere Fische aus ( 8 Pfd Seelachs gefangen von meiner Holden )

guckst Du


----------



## nibbler001 (13. August 2008)

*AW: Woher Gewindehülse M8 aus VA oder V2A*

Kriegst gewindemuffen aus Edelstahl (inox,va) beim Praktiker oder noch besser bei Max Bahr


----------

